# walstad method carpet?



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

I grew DHG in Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil at 5WPG with no CO2. You can trim it to about an inch, maybe less though I never had to trim mine.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Dwarf sag would be easiest and quickest.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Canis said:


> I grew DHG in Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil at 5WPG with no CO2. You can trim it to about an inch, maybe less though I never had to trim mine.


Wow, impressed you got DHG to grow. Mine died off after a year without CO2.

I forgot the name of the really small crypt that's a carpet plant. they don't grow very fast but it'll grow in low CO2 conditions. They're kind of expensive though.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> Wow, impressed you got DHG to grow. Mine died off after a year without CO2.


It grew like a weed, I honestly have no idea how. I had started out with ten or so sprigs in a 10x8 footprint and it filled in incredibly dense in less than two months. Sadly I dropped and broke the tank during my move last october and lost all of it x.x


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> Wow, impressed you got DHG to grow. Mine died off after a year without CO2.
> 
> I forgot the name of the really small crypt that's a carpet plant. they don't grow very fast but it'll grow in low CO2 conditions. They're kind of expensive though.


_Cryptocoryne parva_

Otherwise, _Marsilea_ spp. will carpet in low tech.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Glosso will also, if you give it adequate lighting.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Main issue is not to add a lot of stem plants and plants that are taller and closer to the lighting, then you can do okay.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have dwarf baby tears and pygmy chain swords growing in a MGOPM capped with black diamond, only other ferts are invert poop. I keep accidentally uprooting the tears but they do grow, pygmy sword is going nuts. I should also note there's blyxa and micro sword in there that are doing well too.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

i might try glosso or pygmy chain sword. Also would marsilea minuta work and how fast does it grow?


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I have dwarf baby tears and pygmy chain swords growing in a MGOPM capped with black diamond, only other ferts are invert poop. I keep accidentally uprooting the tears but they do grow, pygmy sword is going nuts. I should also note there's blyxa and micro sword in there that are doing well too.


do you add any co2?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

spec33 said:


> i might try glosso or pygmy chain sword. Also would marsilea minuta work and how fast does it grow?


_Marsilea minuta_ is a slow but steady grower in low tech. It's also very low maintenance and you don't have to trim it.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ok ill probably go with marsilea minuta also how fast would blyxa joponica grow in this setup?


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

You can also try micranthemum umbrosum sp. monte carlo


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

spec33 said:


> ok ill probably go with marsilea minuta also how fast would blyxa joponica grow in this setup?


What's your lighting? Blyxa stays green but doesn't grow as quick or as dense in low tech as it does in high tech.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Monster Fish said:


> What's your lighting? Blyxa stays green but doesn't grow as quick or as dense in low tech as it does in high tech.


its going to be medium lighting without co2


----------



## powerplay85 (Sep 23, 2014)

Assuming a DSM until desired carpet fullness is achieved, could Dwarf Baby Tears do well in a Walstad setup with soil /sand substrate (no artificer ferts or c02)? 

I'm planning a tank that's 20" deep and using 2 t5 20"bulbs


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

powerplay85 said:


> Assuming a DSM until desired carpet fullness is achieved, could Dwarf Baby Tears do well in a Walstad setup with soil /sand substrate (no artificer ferts or c02)?
> 
> I'm planning a tank that's 20" deep and using 2 t5 20"bulbs


Go with Monte Carlo instead if you want the HC look but wish to keep it low tech.


----------



## Takeshi (Aug 24, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Go with Monte Carlo instead if you want the HC look but wish to keep it low tech.


Monte Carlo grows fast and easily!


----------

